# Charlotte harbor /pine island sound water clarity



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Any info anyone? Thx


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Travisloyd07 said:


>


Can't see pic


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...2!3m1!1s0x88db15db79c824ab:0xcc3cc488ffe668a4

Tried to get a picture up. I haven't been there seen last June but can give you what I've learned. Trout and snapper near the railroad bridge in boca grande. Snook near the docks and small river that dump into Charlotte harbor near burnt store marina. Redfish and trout on the flats on the north west side of pine island south of jug creek. Best luck around the islands, also saw a guy hooked up with a tarpon. There is a stilt house just south of captiva pass. Snapper to grouper under it. Use your bigger tackle to get them out before wrapping you around a pole. If it's windy you might have luck in jug creek. Not usually the clearest but have had luck on top water near the shore line. Good luck let me know how you do. I'm going back in May.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Travisloyd07 said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...2!3m1!1s0x88db15db79c824ab:0xcc3cc488ffe668a4
> 
> Tried to get a picture up. I haven't been there seen last June but can give you what I've learned. Trout and snapper near the railroad bridge in boca grande. Snook near the docks and small river that dump into Charlotte harbor near burnt store marina. Redfish and trout on the flats on the north west side of pine island south of jug creek. Best luck around the islands, also saw a guy hooked up with a tarpon. There is a stilt house just south of captiva pass. Snapper to grouper under it. Use your bigger tackle to get them out before wrapping you around a pole. If it's windy you might have luck in jug creek. Not usually the clearest but have had luck on top water near the shore line. Good luck let me know how you do. I'm going back in May.


The old stomping grounds. There are several drains over burnt store way that produce- Flat behind where the old ice house was used to produce well early spring. We always moved quite a bit find them this time of year. Gradient between fresh and saltier areas sometimes work. Miss it!


----------

